# Do people use hand knit things.



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

There are so many really creative people on this site that I'm almost afraid to ask this question. Do you actually see many people wearing hand knit things? I'm talking about people besides the ones who make them. When was the last time you saw someone in passing that had on something hand knit?The only people I've knit for that I know wear the items are the babies and kids and that is probably because their mothers are still dressing them. People I know want to be able to try on a garment before buying it so making sweaters is iffy. In our climate, mittens with leather exterior provides more protection from the wind cold. They tell me scarves get in the way, and they seldom wear hats because they mess up their hair. They prefer a hooded jacket. Maybe people wear hand make socks but of course you don't see them much. I've also made felted slippers and purses that don't seem to be used much. Everyone agrees that these things are beautiful and I don't, for a minute mean to imply that people are rude when they receive them. They just don't seem to use them. My lys has commented that I always pick complicated beautiful projects so I don't believe they think things look amaturish. The only thing that seems to really be used is afghans. They are such a big project and sometimes I would like to make something that doesn't take months and isn't quite so expensive. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have made in the past many scarfs, fingerless gloves that people I have made them for wear them all the time, and one of the favorites that everyone loved is a hat scarf, so they have both in one. I made several of them.

I haven't made many sweaters for people, since sizing would be a problem, but I did make a few sweaters for myself and remember one coming out way to big for me, it came out beautiful and it found a new home right away. The person I gave it to wears it all the time and you would think it was made to fit her.

I have made many baby sweaters sets and blankets as gifts, and also have had someone ask me if I could make the same baby sweater in a bigger size since her daughter wanted to wear it but it didn't fit her any longer.


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

I feel your request - right in my brains! I worry about making items that take a long time, COST plenty, and then have them ruined from being washed or dried incorectly! My grandson has asked me to make him slouch hats - and I've made about 5 hats for him. I know my daughter and she just might pop them in the washer on hot, and dry them on cotton. Yikes! But I have another one in the works now.
I agree that you don't see a lot of people in hand knit items and I wonder the same as you. I think that people are wearing hand made items that LOOK so good, that you wouldn't think for a minute that it was "hand made". Unhappily, all the stuff I make has that "hand made" look to it but I hope to get better one day so I can model my pieces of art and I will be sure to mention - I made this!!


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

yes socks and hand made dishcloths are very popular i have noticed these two things only that matters to me anyway dont care about where everyone wears or does not wear but baby blankets, burb bibs sewn in flannel, socks, and dishcloths knitted in cotton yarn are very very popular start with these and continue on


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Kathie said:


> There are so many really creative people on this site that I'm almost afraid to ask this question. Do you actually see many people wearing hand knit things? I'm talking about people besides the ones who make them. When was the last time you saw someone in passing that had on something hand knit?The only people I've knit for that I know wear the items are the babies and kids and that is probably because their mothers are still dressing them. People I know want to be able to try on a garment before buying it so making sweaters is iffy. In our climate, mittens with leather exterior provides more protection from the wind cold. They tell me scarves get in the way, and they seldom wear hats because they mess up their hair. They prefer a hooded jacket. Maybe people wear hand make socks but of course you don't see them much. I've also made felted slippers and purses that don't seem to be used much. Everyone agrees that these things are beautiful and I don't, for a minute mean to imply that people are rude when they receive them. They just don't seem to use them. My lys has commented that I always pick complicated beautiful projects so I don't believe they think things look amaturish. The only thing that seems to really be used is afghans. They are such a big project and sometimes I would like to make something that doesn't take months and isn't quite so expensive. Any thoughts on this?


Just last week I was up at the local elementary takeing a preschoooler to schooll and while sitting there waiting for the teacher to come and geet the kids, I saw a couple little ones that had on knitted things that were hand knit. A teacher young that had on a hand knitted dress. I have even seen scarfs latley.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Many people have asked for more dishcloths. I've knit a couple sweaters and a blanket for my grandson. 

I made a beautiful vest for my sister and a couple of her friends asked if I would make them one for payment; my sister already knew the answer: no. 

I've made tons of hats, but not sure how many of them have been worn much. 

I've made quite a few scarves.

Most of my sweater knitting is for myself, sister, or daughter. And like you said, most people will not give the item proper care.

Charity knitting is made with machine washable and dryable yarn and who knows what happens to it.


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

fwell i know my charity knitting is needed donate to the homeless shelters also happy knitting


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

I've been thinking the same thing. I've knit about a dozen socks to give to the girls in my family for Christmas. I'm really wondering what they will think of them and if they will really wear them. Oh well, if they complain about them, that's it, no more socks for them.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Yes, they sure do... Not everybody, but I see handknits on people all the time. 

If you aren't absolutely CERTAIN that someone will appreciate your handknit gift and use it, don't even start it! Only knit for those you know...


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

i agree


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

socks are so in if they dont like them oh well but socks are so popular with kids in western burbs of illinois


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i get ask to make things, i did not mak slippers 1 year and everyone got very upset with me,and i make a lot of dish cloths too, other than that i make things i enjoy making but now its just my sister and i and a lot of neices and nephews nad of course my gkids 2 of my 16 yr old g sons wwere here yesterday and they brought there girl freinds, and greg said Your not making us slippers??? i'm working on socks but guess i'll have to do more slippers already made them 4 most of n&n


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I make sweaters and scarves for me, and yes I wear them. My kids wear what I make them.


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

keep it up whatever knits they want thats great they are asking u


----------



## gagirl (Sep 11, 2011)

This is a tough one. I put a great deal of thought into what I knit. There some things I never make and one of those is a sleeve with a huge cap. It is so difficult to work all that extra fabric into it's alloted space. As I have said before, I owned a yarn shop for many years and a lot of my clients had me construct them when finished. They didn't like doing it and didn't feel they did it well. A well constructed garment makes all the difference. If you don't like doing it then find someone who does and does a good job.
I have so many beautiful patterns in folders I will never get to do them all. Teenagers are the worst...you should have them choose what they like . Send them to one of the online pattern sites to choose two or three they like. For adults you are always safe choosing a great shawl or wrap pattern and there are so many using chunky yarn. Hope this helps.


----------



## gagirl (Sep 11, 2011)

This is a tough one. I put a great deal of thought into what I knit. There some things I never make and one of those is a sleeve with a huge cap. It is so difficult to work all that extra fabric into it's alloted space. As I have said before, I owned a yarn shop for many years and a lot of my clients had me construct them when finished. They didn't like doing it and didn't feel they did it well. A well constructed garment makes all the difference. If you don't like doing it then find someone who does and does a good job.
I have so many beautiful patterns in folders I will never get to do them all. Teenagers are the worst...you should have them choose what they like . Send them to one of the online pattern sites to choose two or three they like. For adults you are always safe choosing a great shawl or wrap pattern and there are so many using chunky yarn. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hoosier Grandma (Oct 14, 2011)

Interesting question. I haven't knitted a sweater in many years, other than baby sweaters. I have made afghans and we love using them on cold winter nights. I let the person I'm making the afghan for pick out what they want. I was thinking of knitting angry birds hats for 2 grandsons. But you are right, other than scarves or hats you rarely see anyone wearing hand knitted items. I wouldn't knit anyone anything unless they specifically asked for it. It takes too much time to make an item only to be put away and never used.


----------



## dkay19 (Oct 9, 2011)

I MADE A SWEATER FOR MYSELF AND MY COUSIN SAW IT AND ASKED TO MAKE ONE FOR HER. NOW I AM MAKING SWEATERS FOR HER GRANDDAUGHTERS (5) HER CO WORKERS LOVED THE SWEATER TOO


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

My family do, I recently finished a cardigan for DD#3 and am now knitting a v neck pullover for her boyfriend, unfortunately it won't be finished for his birthday as this is only a few days away but he will get it in a few weeks. My DH doesn't want any more hand knitted items at the moment, but only because there's no room in the drawers for any more. I'm going to make a couple of vests for the 2 daughters of my hairdresser next then finish a long cardi which DD#1 left at home when she headed off to Canada for 2 years yesterday and send it to her, then a hoodie for DD#2


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

Here in Australia we see many hand knitted clothes.Every item I knit is worn by the person I knitted it for. The only exception is my nephews and niece, who are all allergic to wool. I can't imagine knitting an article and not having it worn! Maybe because our winter is so short and so cold, people love knitted items. We also don't have central heating in all buildings, so we need to be prepared for the cold. This certainly makes a difference. I keep knitting and my friends and family keep wearing the items. What an excuse to keep knitting!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I wear what I knit, especially socks and scarves, and also sweaters. I knit the Secret Garden sweater for two of my GDs and they wore them, and still wear them; I then made Isobel of Mar for my middle daughter, and she wears it, as well as other sweaters I've knit for her. Most of the stuff I've knit (baby things, afghans, etc) are worn and loved.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

I see scarves being worn. On a recent trip to New England I would guess that probably 75% of the girls/women I saw were wearing fashion scarves. Many of them look hand knit. In the department stores I have seen cable scarves priced at more than $50. So for now, scarves are a safe bet. Personally, I don't knit sweaters for anyone, although I would like to do one for myself and would like to start knitting baby/toddler sizes for charity. Afghans are always used. They take a long time and use a lot of yarn, but when you think about the time it takes, that cost is spread out


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

The knitting I've done has been for family. The hat/scarf issue...I don't like to wear hats. I rather wear a long scarf wrapped over my head but it never stays put. I have been working on a scarf that has a section almost like a hood. When my DIL saw it she said she wants one for when they move back up north. It also is longer down the back of the neck to keep the snow out.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

There are fewer people wearing hand knits now. I just knit jumpers and cardigans for myself, and stick to hats and scarves for nephews and nieces. The nephews get beanies and the nieces get these hat & scarves in one...as my niece exclaimed last Christmas "a hoodie scarf...great...I've got something my friends would love to have". I like to do a couple of quick and easy projects along side my cardigans and jumpers, that way I don't get bored.


----------



## ron bohrer (Aug 5, 2011)

I knit a lot of socks and sweaters for friends who wear them. But not all the time. They don't want them to wear out and use them on special occasions


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I always justify my knitting and crocheting like this: say there was a disaster...and there were no clothing stores..or conveniences anymore, just the raw materials...and only the people able to provide services and needs were allowed to be a part of the tribe...that got the food and shelter....who do you think they are going to keep? The old lady who can do everything from scratch? from knit.. warm socks...jackets, sweaters,blankets, felted fabric...etc....or the real housewives of new york city? hmm? lol...I pray it never happens..but if it does i am a keeper....lol


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

If you follow French Vogue or Italian Vogue or one of those areas that we seem to follow, you will see that there is a BIG resurgence in hand knitted items. In particular, scarves, hats and shawls. If you watch TV with a different eye, you will see that many, many stars are wearing scarves as a fashion statement. If you make these things, you are in on the cutting edge of the popularity of these things. As with everything, comes in, goes out, comes in, goes out. When I make something for someone and include care instructions and I see that they don't follow those, I just don't make anything for them again. Believe me, the appreciation is there and well worth making. One of my friends is making scarves that are lavish and wonderful - large knit, pieces tied on making it just yummy - people are dying to have one - she just can't knit fast enough. I must take a picture of one and post - Making from different weight yarns depending of where you live, a fabulous scarf makes a different statement every time you wear one so keep on knitting Kathie and enjoying your special craft. Hugs.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I sure wish they did. I had made some easy baby things an somesmall things like cell covers, laptopcovers and purses (assorted). I put some things in a friends store and the only 2 things that sold were afghan and dishcloths. I only made 3 afghans, but they sold. Now i'm making simple neckwarmers, potholders and face cloths and make up remover pads. Just little stuff, so I hope people are still buying. Really didn't sell before. Got discouraged and took out of store. Now kust do things that people request or gifts for family. They appriciate more hand made items.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

jditlin said:


> The knitting I've done has been for family. The hat/scarf issue...I don't like to wear hats. I rather wear a long scarf wrapped over my head but it never stays put. I have been working on a scarf that has a section almost like a hood. When my DIL saw it she said she wants one for when they move back up north. It also is longer down the back of the neck to keep the snow out.


That sound like a neat scarf/hat combo. may I ask where you got your pattern?
Judy


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

It's something I've come up with on my own. The 'necessity is the mother of invention' thing.


----------



## OLDKNITTER (Jan 19, 2011)

My 20 year old grandaughter asks me to make her simple pull over sweaters as she says they keep her much warmer. So this summer I made her one that the front is blue, back pink, one sleeve is lavender and one is green. She loves it and has already wore it. Keep knitting and crocheting people. Some people really appreciate the home made things and the rest the heck with them.


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

I would be proud to wear anything that you knit and would send me !!! lol



Kathie said:


> There are so many really creative people on this site that I'm almost afraid to ask this question. Do you actually see many people wearing hand knit things? I'm talking about people besides the ones who make them. When was the last time you saw someone in passing that had on something hand knit?The only people I've knit for that I know wear the items are the babies and kids and that is probably because their mothers are still dressing them. People I know want to be able to try on a garment before buying it so making sweaters is iffy. In our climate, mittens with leather exterior provides more protection from the wind cold. They tell me scarves get in the way, and they seldom wear hats because they mess up their hair. They prefer a hooded jacket. Maybe people wear hand make socks but of course you don't see them much. I've also made felted slippers and purses that don't seem to be used much. Everyone agrees that these things are beautiful and I don't, for a minute mean to imply that people are rude when they receive them. They just don't seem to use them. My lys has commented that I always pick complicated beautiful projects so I don't believe they think things look amaturish. The only thing that seems to really be used is afghans. They are such a big project and sometimes I would like to make something that doesn't take months and isn't quite so expensive. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Got lots of compliments on this.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I think people are starting to wear more hand-knit items now, more than ever. I believe the appreciation for them is greater. Notice that these pieces aren't labeled "home-made", they are now called "hand-made" and that implies that it is a very unique, special, original design, because there are never two "exactly" alike, even if made by the same person using the same yarn, etc. The appreciation is out there and it is long overdue.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

very nice!!! love it...and it is in style and yet compfy!!!


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

I luckily have a child that has a sweater "want list" to keep me kintting until I can't knit anymore. I also have a husband who has his own list for me... hats and sweaters. I'm a lucky girl.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

my daughter adores and treasure every single thing i make her....she takes lovely care of the items and is saving them for her kids to wear someday too....


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I do not make complicated things for anyoue except my self and daughter. Even for her, I stick to scarves, vests and ponchos I have too hard a time fitting sweaters,etc. even for myself.I have things I have made succesfully for myself that are 20 or 30 yeqrs old(wool of course) that I still use.
I knpw very few people.except my D that even want wool or mohair.


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I do not make complicated things for anyoue except my self and daughter. Even for her, I stick to scarves, vests and ponchos I have too hard a time fitting sweaters,etc. even for myself.I have things I have made succesfully for myself that are 20 or 30 yeqrs old(wool of course) that I still use.
I knpw very few people.except my D that even want wool or mohair.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i do certain items such as baby sweaters, blankets & hats not sure about the adult items i dont make them, my grandkids love the hats & scarfs i see them wearing them!


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

I have been looking for a combination hat/scarf pattern. Do you have one you could share? Or direct me to an "online" site where I might find a pattern. Thanks!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

start with ravelry....and also knitting pattern central...


----------



## dawn lenz (Mar 3, 2011)

nan-ma said:


> i get ask to make things, i did not mak slippers 1 year and everyone got very upset with me,and i make a lot of dish cloths too, other than that i make things i enjoy making but now its just my sister and i and a lot of neices and nephews nad of course my gkids 2 of my 16 yr old g sons wwere here yesterday and they brought there girl freinds, and greg said Your not making us slippers??? i'm working on socks but guess i'll have to do more slippers already made them 4 most of n&n


Lol...that's funny. Guess they really do appreciate the handmade items. That should bring a smile to your face!


----------



## elliejellybean (Oct 14, 2011)

Here in the UK handknitted items are very "in". I make for my daughter and myself (dd is 45) and we both wear the things I make. Currently making socks and mitts, but have a lace cardi on the go for dd and a ribbed sweater for me. Must admit I wash for both of us - she'd definitely be a stick it on hot wash and shrink it person, lol.


----------



## dawn lenz (Mar 3, 2011)

I make my three year old daughter jumper dresses with a full skirt. She has two that she constantly wears. I'm waiting for them to fall apart. She is really the only one I make special items for. I know she loves them. Last year I made her and myself a matching pair of socks. When she chooses what socks she wants to wear.....she picks the ones I made.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

I have made a lot of baby layettes that are used. All are much loved and put to very good use. Sets include afgan, sweater,bonnet and booties. Have Crocheted so many through the years, that I didn't have a lot of time for much else and had to quit for a while, but got back to it last spring and now have more sets made for babies this winter.


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

WHWEW DID YOU GET THAT PATTERN? MY DAUGHTER WOULD LOVE IT.


----------



## Raye18 (Sep 12, 2011)

True you don't see many adult people wearing handmade knit items but proud that my high school senior is one that is being seen! Wore her favorite to school this morning http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/thoroughbred-stripe-pullover which is done up in dark grey and pink. And her friends love the fingerless gloves that she gives as gifts.


----------



## loveknitting (Mar 23, 2011)

Katie, I make scarves for Christmas gifts and yes my friends wear them. They always look me up at church to show me how pretty the scarve looks. I make pretty scarves that you can wear with sweaters. More pretty than warm. I am making a shawl for one of my dear friends for Christmas in Boucle yarn in a black & white and it will take me a long time. Shawls are being worn at my church and this one is going to be so pretty.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

If you watch Public TV you will see many handmade sweaters & vests on the actors & actresses. The English knit many beautiful sweaters & of course they were them! Just watch Doc Martin or Foyles War, etc


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Hat/scarf sets are popular Christmas gifts in my family. I also like to make slippers, socks and kitchen towels for gifts. After years of making sweaters for my kids, I went through a stage of knitting seven sweaters for myself. Afghans always seem to get used, especially baby afghans which I love to see a toddler drag around as their favorite. Lately I've had requests for doggie sweaters. Probably the most unusual thing I've made though is acrylic socks for my husband--he picked out some regular worsted weight 4-ply yarn and I untwisted it to 2-ply (he's allergic to wool and all my sock yarn is partly wool).


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

There is a store here where I liVe and it has hand knit items that are very expensive. It is in a really elite area. Sweaters are $200-300.00. I have been in there to get ideas and people are buying.


----------



## GaGaRoo (May 16, 2011)

I suppose it depends on what you knit whether or not it is going to be worn. I made sweaters for my grandchildren and only one wears it. The other two will but at so hot blooded they are constantly taking them off. This year I made short sleave shrugs. So maybe that will make a difference.


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

I knit for myself, & do not give knitted gifts. I wear all the
sweaters, jackets, suits etc all winter. I prefer not to knit
for others as they are quite picky, as you rightly say, & all
that effort might be for nothing.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

We're in a cold climate so gloves hats mittens and scarfs are almost a necessity when the temps go to minus 30 F. I knit for our hospital newborns and have seen many of them in photos or out on the street. I usually make up a bag of a variety of hats in different sizes and colors for the older grands; gives them a choice and ones to replace the inevitable lost one or 7.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

I am seeing people on fave tv shows wearing handknits. My friends clamber for socks, and the ladies at church covet the scarves I wear. Have made two of the ruffley boas and they are for seriously current fashionistas who by the bye are the closest women in my life. I am very, very, very careful who I spend time knitting for. Still think that socks are the most appreciated items.


----------



## kkiser (Jul 18, 2011)

I've been making apple or strawberry hats for newborns for years. The first recipients were twin boys - their mom reported that they stopped traffic in Chicago when she took them out in their stroller wearing the hats. They're quick and easy to make, as well as inexpensive.


----------



## kkiser (Jul 18, 2011)

I've been making apple or strawberry hats for newborns for years. The first recipients were twin boys - their mom reported that they stopped traffic in Chicago when she took them out in their stroller wearing the hats. They're quick and easy to make, as well as inexpensive.


----------



## tickleknit (Apr 8, 2011)

Pre school teachers requested knitted mittens so kids can dress them selves to go out. Gloves and those hard plastic mitts don't let kids use their hands. Made a sack full for them to keep on hand.


----------



## Debrajmc (Jul 17, 2011)

Just yesterday, I saw a woman with a hand knit swater coat in the grocery store. It was a very intricate and beautiful pattern in a light pumpkin color. It was gorgeous.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I agree about teenagers being picky. I've recently made knitted headband/earwarmers for my college age granddaughter and - she actually likes them! Even asked for a scarf to match the one I made in her school colors. So - I'm making her a bunch of headbands and have decided my friends and relatives in the colder climates will like them too. I made a couple of sweaters for my daughter when she was in high school and finally had to tell her to throw the one away as it was really ratty looking as she had worn it so much. I also make lots of dishcloths! My friends love them. Me too!


----------



## wing118677 (Oct 6, 2011)

I knit for myself (a plus size) and for my daughter (an xs). I prefer to knit for her, because it is so much quicker. The key for me is to have her pick out the pattern, then I feel better that she will wear the sweater if it at least resembles what she picked, and fits fairly well. She told me on Saturday that she received many compliments on a scarf I made. She wore it during our weekend snow storm.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

TFurlo said:


> I have been looking for a combination hat/scarf pattern. Do you have one you could share? Or direct me to an "online" site where I might find a pattern. Thanks!


The current issue, Oct/Nov, of Knitting Today has a really nice combination hat/scarf pattern.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've given my hand knit things to people all the time. I know that they are worn and used often.


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

I learned basic knitting as a child but recently took it up more seriously, going back to the beginning wth teach yourself books from WalMart because I cannot find decent sweaters, scarves and so forth of decent quality or that I can afford and I am tired of being cold. My daughter wants sox and hats but mostly I knit for myself, to solve problems. I get cold in bed reading--make something. I can't find a decent back scrubber--knit one in cheap scratchy acrylic, my head gets cold at night, etc. Right now I am working on a "wearable blanket" of old Red Heart I want to use up. It will be two sides of each about 60 inches by 48 inches joined at the shoulders, with a hood. The idea is to have something to throw on if I have to go out suddenly (or have something to throw over other clothes if it is REALLY cold).

With double yarn on size 13 needles the two sides will make a REALLY warm afghan also.

I think whether knitted items get used depends on where the would-be user lives and how they handle indoor heat. More and more people will be saving on heating expenses and that means more slippers, sweaters, lap blankets, leg warmers and indoor hats. Active people outdoors will probably stay with high tech clothes for the lightness and ease of movement but they aren't cozy. A long cold winter means cozy.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I think that it makes a difference the state of mind people are in. If you live in the country and they already show a lot of wool style choices that they buy, then making them that style of clothing would be a hit. If they are city people and hang out in malls, then what is the latest trend in scarf, that they would wear. My daughter has an array of scarves, so I just watch her style for awhile before I m ake her any. My son is really picky, so once I get the sock thing down, he'll be thrilled. He likes patterned wool socks and they are hard to find that do't just have the pattern in the front.


----------



## Wilma43 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm sure many of the things I've knittted have never been used, but all I have to do is look at our granddaughter's first blanket, which is now "see through," full of mended holes, totally lacking in color and I keep right on knitting. Recently she asked me if her blanket had once looked all fat like the one I was working on. I said, "Yes, but you've loved all the fat out of yours." She didn't ask for a new one, because she will just keep loving her old one.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Funny, you do not see dish clothes knitted or baby bibs in the UK.


luckyluck58 said:


> yes socks and hand made dishcloths are very popular i have noticed these two things only that matters to me anyway dont care about where everyone wears or does not wear but baby blankets, burb bibs sewn in flannel, socks, and dishcloths knitted in cotton yarn are very very popular start with these and continue on


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

My grandaughters wear the sweaters and items I knit for them. They pick out the pattern and yarn. Their ages are 18,22,24.One works for a big fashion designer in NY.


----------



## ladylavender (May 18, 2011)

Nobody I know wears hand knit items except for scarves, they seem to be worn by a lot of folks. But just because I don't see people wearing knit items doesn't stop me from knitting. When I'm gone my kids are going to find a stash of finished projects they can keep or give to charity. The one exception seems to be baby blankets and layettes. They go over really big at baby showers. Lady L.


----------



## Mama Roz (Sep 1, 2011)

I know my daughter wears the sweater and hats she's asked me to make for her and she dresses my granddaughter in the baby sweaters I've made for her. I seem to be the one who doesn't wear the sweaters I've made for myself.


----------



## anninri (Oct 17, 2011)

I think I have made everything in the past 50 years of knitting. But I have noticed that the most worn are slippers, hats, jacket sweaters and fishermen knit sweaters. Every other year I have to make a fishermen for my granddaughter. She loves them but she grows out of them soooo fast. My daughter, son and son-in-law all have them as well as 2 for myself. when I locate the pics of the fishermens I will post


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

When my MIL passed away we each took one or two of her knitted blankets. This summer while visiting my daughter we asked for an extra blanket as it was a bit chilly in New Hampshire night. Out came a lovely blue knitted blanket and my husband said "hey, that's my carriage blanket". He actually remembered sitting in the carriage covered by this blanket. Well the man just turned 75. I told him the blanket held up a lot better than he LOL (just kidding, he's still adorable). Really, it was still a beautiful blue. I loved my MIL and still miss her. My daughter having this blanket reminds her of her grandmother and she cherishes it. I'll ask her to send a picture and will post it.


----------



## Lilleth (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't care what other people do or wear. I just made myself a winter coat and will sew it together before the snow flies. I feel good in my handmade clothes and that's all that counts as far as I'm concerned. But then who am I?


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Yes I see it. I have had request for simple knitted shrugs from natural fibers. I usually do a trade of some sort!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

People love the knitted dish/wash cloths here. I have quite a request for them. And I have used crochet bibs on all 4 of my children to keep them from drooling on their pretty clothes while at the same time looking dressed up...looks better than terry cloth bibs. I'm expecting my first grand child and plan on knitting away for her!


----------



## grammyjacie (Oct 13, 2011)

The first serious project for me was a baby sweater for mygdaughters first baby. I hadn't knitted for several years, and never was too good at it!! But I unknowingly bought self-designing yarn, --it only took me from around the first of April to the 10th of June to make it!! I also went on to make booties and a hat to match. They were all used until Baby out grew them. Now my Granddaughter has made a shadow box with all these items in it to give to her son someday!! Makes me feel pretty proud!! Gramma jacie


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Actually, this year is a biggy for knits, especially cables and I see where the prices generally run around $40 retail for an adult if not on mark down. I'm not talking about designer sweaters, those would be more expensive. Most people just don't know how to acquire hand knits and probably cannot afford the asking price. I try to keep my prices inline with the market prices of machine knit. Even though I don't justify my time, it's a wonderful feeling to make something and have someone desire to purchase it. And many many people want my hand knits.


----------



## Squirrelcat (Jan 25, 2011)

I actually just got a bunch of orders for handwarmers (a version of fingerless gloves; pattern I created on my own too) from folks I work with, AND I have two stores waiting for me to bring some in for them to display as well!  I'm thrilled with this, for several reasons, not the least of which is the fact that they're very easy for me to make. 
I'd made a pair for a friend (who wasn't expecting them) and he wears his ALL the time... his girlfriend has asked me for a pair (she knows she has to wait a bit) and while she's quite willing to pay for them I'm going to gift them to her because she's a good friend and they've both stuck out a very difficult work situation with me this month (we work for a local haunted attraction, and it's been an extremely stressful month).
My boyfriend wears the hat I made him all the time in the winter; my oldest niece absolutely adores everything I've ever made her (and I still owe her an earflap hat) and wears all of it as often as possible; and as far as I know my mother still loves the socks I knit her (first pair I'd ever made, and I was extremely proud of how they came out... gifted them to her for holiday gift).
Hmm...there are lots more folks wearing items I've made... and I see a lot of people where I work wearing handmade things now too. I think it might be turning around at least in my area.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I to am beg for dish cloths. I bet I have made 100 this year. I have seven great grands and never seen one of the things I have knitted for them used. Years ago I won Best of the Show at the fair. My daughter ask me if I still had her coat and would I give it to her grand daughter if I did.Which I did. I do not know if it was ever wore either. I prefer knitting for my family but it is my friends who ask me to knit for them. My four gals let me know what they want and I know that what I give them is used.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I live on the coast.. Oregon coast as if that really matters... the point is there isn't a bare head on the teenagers in this town.. the fact is the wind causes more havoc with their hair than a hat does.. I personally don't wear them because I can still feel the itchy hat my mom made me when I was a little girl, also I have baby fine hair and a hat just messes it all up...LOL but the teens here all wear hats.. also I see scarfs, and gloves. We have a free artisian feel to our comunity so out-of-the-box sweaters are wonderful and stylish .. here at least... so the answer is YES there are those who do wear the knitted garments..


----------



## sfarina (Sep 2, 2011)

I know plenty of people who wear hand knit items, from hats, sweaters, socks and have seen peolple with knit pocketbooks. Being a knitter, you spot it. I only knit items for people who appreciate it. Most people I know want something after they see how beautiful the items are.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

One son-in-law told my daughter's boyfriend, "You know you've been accepted when G knits you a pair of socks!" And they all wear them and send them to me for repair when they wear out the heels and toes. Some grandkids only wear "designer" labels, the others get excited on receipt of a handmade item, usually a goofy scarf or toy, and demand that a parent take a pic on the cellphone and send it to me. Their grins keep me "up" for days...
I gave up on sweaters eons ago because of fit/style issues.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Have you noticed the scarves, hats and mittens in the stores this year do look hand made? I guess the hand made look is in!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree with Lauelarts. I have been commissioned by several people in the past year to do work for them. Both for personal use and gifts, if they are willing to pay me well to make them something..someone is wearing them. There as been a trend in this area for people to want hand made articles. They are original pieces of work in the color, size and style they prefer and no one else owns.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Coopwire said:


> Have you noticed the scarves, hats and mittens in the stores this year do look hand made? I guess the hand made look is in!


Here, here, you sre do right.. :thumbup:


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Squirrelcat said:


> I actually just got a bunch of orders for handwarmers (a version of fingerless gloves; pattern I created on my own too) from folks I work with, AND I have two stores waiting for me to bring some in for them to display as well!  I'm thrilled with this, for several reasons, not the least of which is the fact that they're very easy for me to make.
> I'd made a pair for a friend (who wasn't expecting them) and he wears his ALL the time... his girlfriend has asked me for a pair (she knows she has to wait a bit) and while she's quite willing to pay for them I'm going to gift them to her because she's a good friend and they've both stuck out a very difficult work situation with me this month (we work for a local haunted attraction, and it's been an extremely stressful month).
> My boyfriend wears the hat I made him all the time in the winter; my oldest niece absolutely adores everything I've ever made her (and I still owe her an earflap hat) and wears all of it as often as possible; and as far as I know my mother still loves the socks I knit her (first pair I'd ever made, and I was extremely proud of how they came out... gifted them to her for holiday gift).
> Hmm...there are lots more folks wearing items I've made... and I see a lot of people where I work wearing handmade things now too. I think it might be turning around at least in my area.


 :thumbup:


----------



## brooke111773 (Oct 13, 2011)

I am a newbie so please forgive my ignorance...but now to answer this post with my honest opinion. I think that people would be more inclined to wear hand knit items if they were made with colors that are fashionable. What I mean is there are so many gorgeous items on here, but they are not in what I consider to be "stylish" colors. There are so many beautiful colors out there...little boys don't have to be baby blue and girls pink. Go to the clothing store and see what colors are "in". I am knitting a scarf for my son that is thick stripes of light and dark gray, with moss, aqua, rusty orange and white thinner striped accents. It's not perfect...it's my first project...didn't use a pattern, but the colors are great. I know yarn can get quite expensive, but I have a feeling that buying a better quality yarn in stylish colors would make all the difference. Again, this is my honest opinion. PLEASE don't inundate me with mean backlash...just my opinion. Everybody's got one...styles change from year to year and I am seeing a lot of what I would have had knit for me when I was a kid. I'm 38. Seriously not trying to be mean but I am sure this does sound a bit nasty. That is not my intention at all. Just saying that maybe it's time to update our yarn supply!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I think people are starting to wear more hand-knit items now, more than ever. I believe the appreciation for them is greater. Notice that these pieces aren't labeled "home-made", they are now called "hand-made" and that implies that it is a very unique, special, original design, because there are never two "exactly" alike, even if made by the same person using the same yarn, etc. The appreciation is out there and it is long overdue.


I totally agree with what you have said..owning some thing in the color, style and size they want, that no one else has.


----------



## ann headley (Mar 22, 2011)

i do a lot of knitting and i cannot think of one person that does not like what i knit and they wear it. I only have one daughter and she has 14 of 15 scarves and she wears everyone of them, and would like to have more. So I think it depends on the persons you give them to. I also do a lot of charity knitting and get a great response from that. So keep on knitting and someone will like it and appreciate it The hospital around here enjoy our baby blankets. We took in 300 this year. ann


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

brooke111773 said:


> I am a newbie so please forgive my ignorance...but now to answer this post with my honest opinion. I think that people would be more inclined to wear hand knit items if they were made with colors that are fashionable. What I mean is there are so many gorgeous items on here, but they are not in what I consider to be "stylish" colors. There are so many beautiful colors out there...little boys don't have to be baby blue and girls pink. Go to the clothing store and see what colors are "in". I am knitting a scarf for my son that is thick stripes of light and dark gray, with moss, aqua, rusty orange and white thinner striped accents. It's not perfect...it's my first project...didn't use a pattern, but the colors are great. I know yarn can get quite expensive, but I have a feeling that buying a better quality yarn in stylish colors would make all the difference. Again, this is my honest opinion. PLEASE don't inundate me with mean backlash...just my opinion. Everybody's got one...styles change from year to year and I am seeing a lot of what I would have had knit for me when I was a kid. I'm 38. Seriously not trying to be mean but I am sure this does sound a bit nasty. That is not my intention at all. Just saying that maybe it's time to update our yarn supply!


I would tend to agree with you. When my friend said her daughter in law wouldn't like her to knit for her grandchild because knitted stuff was old fashioned, I suggested she bought up to date knitting magazines to see what is fashionable for todays babies. She did this and was encouraged to knit something modern in a nice colourful yarn. It's no good knitting from old patterns and colours, I'm thinking of lacy baby cardigans with ribbons etc., Mums don't want them.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I think it depends on the mom. My daughter is having her first child in Feb....she likes both old fashioned type things and modern bright colors. So I knit a little of both. I think it's just personal taste. I have a DIL that absolutely loves everything I knit and so does her mother and grandmother. I love giving them things because of the response I get...and yes they use them! Again, it just depends on the person.


----------



## LolaBean (Apr 6, 2011)

I've been knitting a bunch of hats and everyone in my family has been wearing them! Any extras I am going to donate to the giving tree at work this year for the homeless.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

I made all my grand-children sweaters for a long time until my d-in-law asked me not to make them any more as they are all into polar fleece also no afghans as the same reason-I stopped knitting for a while then started up socks which I loved to knit but size becomes a problem unless you know size of person -one of my grand daughters who is eighteen was up to visit and I had all my knitting books out-she started to look through thm and asked-nana could you make these mittens?" so you know how happy that me me-I just finished the mittens and neck warmer to go with it-she also mentioned maybe when she finds out what college she is going to next year if I would make her an afghan-so now I am back to knitting and now it will be appriciated-through the years I made items for friends that I knew loved and wore them-socks,scarfsand a lot of little girl items like pocketbooks with beads etc. knit for those you know will appriciate the work and love that go into making items-Bless nana-d


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Kathie,
Hats and gloves for the homeless are always appreciated. Like some others have said, one doesn't know how long they last but they are appreciated. A lot of people who are tired of everything having to have a name brand are going back to basics and where i live in Sacramento, we do see a lot of hand knits. That's a reason one has to love January! After Christmas you see all the fun and wonderful hats people recvd for Christmas! 

Given that, I think afghans are most appreciated most in winter!


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

WOW I agree with Moke.
My girlfriend said she is so glad that I have a skill that would be valued and needed in case of a disaster. 
Sounds funny but true.
Not everyone can make their own/family members cloths.
Even if it was from strips of cloth, not skeins of wool.
And if so there is a steep learning curve for being 
(and I hate this word) Crafty.
Kinda of funny some people are thinking about this.
Now incase of a disaster I need to find a cook.lol
Robin


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Just have to add that my DIL's grandmother made me some hand/dish towels that are crocheted on the top to fit over my oven door handle and then button. They are the most practical and convenient gifts I have recvd in a long time! I love them!!!


----------



## valerie parks (Jun 23, 2011)

I knit and sold everything from mitt, socks ,sweaters,scarfs, blankets etc, for 13 years to the cruise ship passengers all over the world, so someone is wearing them. I still get orders from many of them and some of theie friends. Just finished an American sweater that is goine to South Carolina for Xmas.


----------



## nancychick (Oct 31, 2011)

I have faced the same problem. so my creative knitting lately has been things like prayer shawls (for my church), Christmas stockings (for grandchildren), doll clothes, afghans and such.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

I see the point you are making and I did go through a phase when nobody in the family was wearing hand knits.(Esp. my teenage sons) luckily that phase has passed and now the grandchildren are arriving and I am back to knitting at a good pace. I do agree that baby clothes,afghans, vests/sleeveless cardigans,boleros,beanies, fingerless gloves retain their popularity. My husband continues to wear hand knit cardigans (same pattern over the years)and I too prefer to design and wear my own hand knits. Both my daughters -in law love hand knit cardigans and wear them all the time. I'm a happy knitter.


----------



## Mama Roz (Sep 1, 2011)

I agree about old fashioned styles. The sweater in your photo is gorgeous. Is it a very difficult pattern?


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm very careful about who I knit for & I find that many people ask me to knit something & even specify what they would like. I have 2 daughters who love to wear what I knit & a third who never wears what I make so guess who I knit for? I learned the hard way to be careful who I make hand knit or crafted items for & what they like best. I find scarves are a big thing these days, not only for warmth but as an accessory. I also have requests for hats, mittens, slippers, shawls, washcloths, towels & afghans as well as all the baby things. I have also found that some mothers prefer to dress their children like mini-adults so I don't knit for them. I had knit mittens (2 pair alike so in case one was lost there were others left)for my young grandson & he loved them & said they were the warmest mittens he had ever had. However, his mother, (the daughter that doesn't like knit items)wouldn't let him wear them because she insisted the hard plastic mittens were warmer even though he said he didn't like them because they "wouldn't bend" & "Gramma's mittens were better". I do alot of charity knitting & people who get those items are very grateful. There are several ladies in my neighborhood who knit hats, scarves & mittens for the local schools because we saw so many children without any of these items. I now see more children wearing those items than before.


----------



## annabell (Jun 21, 2011)

That's why I don't do things for family and do hats for chemo patients - I know they get used because the cancer center is local and I go there every month to deliver.


----------



## lakewaydell (Sep 30, 2011)

Ever think you might not see people wearing hand knits because they don't have them? My daughter lives in Portland OR with her twin toddlers and I knit them lots of things. The kids love the hats I make and they pick out of a box she keeps at the door. Namy times while they are out, their nanny gets asked where they got the hats because people want to buy them. And this is in Portland which has a lot of knitting going on!

I knit hats for the nanny as well and a year or so ago I knit the three of them bunny hats for Easter with ears and a pom pom tail on the back. My granddaughter somehow jettisoned it out of the wagon one day and the nanny was very disappointed because she was very fond of that hat, so I made her a replacement. The first day after she got the new one in the mail, she wore it, and her roommate told her she had seen one just like it at a thrift shop. She went to check on it, and there was the original hat all dirty and looking terrible for sale for ten dollars!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

As soon as the climate turns colder you see me with something I knitted.
My hundreds of scarves show up year after year. I either see them around or hear about their use again.
If it can be knitted, I knit it. The key to any item being worn or used is the finish. I think that the most important part of a knitted item is the finish. It is worth learning from an expert how to accomplish that. It is actually very easy and the lessons are of great value.
I still love Twin sets in either fine or bulky yarn. They never go out of style. I have knitted backpacks and see them when
the Kids come home from School.
Generally I am very unconventional with designs. I need to get
in gear to show some of my work. May need some help how to
post pictures in this forum.
I am not as good as many in this forum but I love keeping my fingers dancing.


----------



## Maggie70 (Feb 16, 2011)

My husband refuses to wear anything handmade. Slippers, scarfs, hats, a sweater it tok me months to make nothing, so I quit. My friends and mail delivery ladies wear every thing I give them. My girlfriends kids take the things I make so I have to make another for Mom. I have a friend whose daughter keeps hinting about a pair of mittens--I know I have to get oround to it soon.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

I know what you mean, parents of babies seem to put hand made things on their little ones and of course charity hats blanketts ect are always used, but just lately I saw the bow scarf with a flower and thought it would be nice for daughters, none of them wore them that I have seen and by the looks on their faces I dont think they will. BUT this saturday I went round our local market and there is a stall selling them at £4.50- £ 5.00 each... made with acrillic yarn. flippin heck, bet my lot come looking for them soon..TOO LATE


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

elaine_1 said:


> I know what you mean, parents of babies seem to put hand made things on their little ones and of course charity hats blanketts ect are always used, but just lately I saw the bow scarf with a flower and thought it would be nice for daughters, none of them wore them that I have seen and by the looks on their faces I dont think they will. BUT this saturday I went round our local market and there is a stall selling them at £4.50- £ 5.00 each... made with acrillic yarn. flippin heck, bet my lot come looking for them soon..TOO LATE


Hahah, too funny! I bet they do also! You know the bow knot scarf is very retro, probably from the 40's and retro is "in". My daughter said she is not so sure about it, has to see it with an outfit, two girl friends of mine in their 60's don't care for it but DIL in 30's loves it! Guess it's just a personal issue!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

I have lots of Grandkids & Great-Grands and all them want hats & mittens (even the California & Florida kids want them).
I took a couple of the hats (beanie or slouchy type) over to have my grandson (age 8 3/4) try on to let me know how they like them to fit.
He said: I hope I get one for Christmas & then another for my Birthday..... I like to wear different ones..... and His friend that was there also, whispered to him..."hey, do you think your Grandma would make one for me? I can pay her."
Well, my needles have been even busier since.... I like to make the hats.. they are very easy to make 7 fairly fast at completing.
I have been getting the yarn that I'm using for these from Deramores & it is a Paton yarn called FAB...... Machine washable & dryable....... I've now completed 8 hats & 2 more to go.....


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Mixed I think. I did a fingerless mitt for a farmwoman and she loves them--told me so several times. Scarves? Yes, people will wear them. I do see people wearing handmade scarves and hats in the winter around here. Teen granddaughter wore the hat/scarf/mittens set she received last winter but wouldn't wear the socks--claimed they were too warm. Even my son will wear the wool sweater I did 3 yrs ago (I would see it around the living room last year when I visited the baby = he did wear it).


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

These hand knit and crochet items I've made and given in the past were always appreciated and I would like to think recipients are wearing them. One friend told me she always got compliments on the scarves I made her.

I did notice recently while shopping there were a lot more hand knit looking items in stores. Maybe we will start seeing more when cold weather arrives.

I know I wear what I make and am very proud that I was able to make it.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> I feel your request - right in my brains! I worry about making items that take a long time, COST plenty, and then have them ruined from being washed or dried incorectly! My grandson has asked me to make him slouch hats - and I've made about 5 hats for him. I know my daughter and she just might pop them in the washer on hot, and dry them on cotton. Yikes! But I have another one in the works now.
> I agree that you don't see a lot of people in hand knit items and I wonder the same as you. I think that people are wearing hand made items that LOOK so good, that you wouldn't think for a minute that it was "hand made". Unhappily, all the stuff I make has that "hand made" look to it but I hope to get better one day so I can model my pieces of art and I will be sure to mention - I made this!!


I crocheted an adorable hoodie for a baby girl. Mommy asked me to fix it because it seemed to be coming apart, no problem I thought. Then I saw it and nearly cried. She had washed it in HOT water and dried it in an even hotter dryer. The poor hoodie was an absolute noodle. I used to knit lots of hats and mitts for our granddaughter and she wore them because her daddy put them on her, she loved them. Outside of that, the doilies I've given people have been used, I've seen that. I do feel in my heart your question is a very valid one though. I've often wondered it myself.


----------



## nanansj (Jun 1, 2011)

I know my grandsons love the sweaters I've knit for them. as well as socks. Also have knit scraves and vests for my daughter and daughter-in-law. I only knit for people that I know will use the item and also I try to always use machine washable yarn. With both parents workings there's little time to hand wash items.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

Just go to show ya.... The rich appreciate the "one of a kind" hand knit items!
They can "still" afford them, too!


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Except for charity items, I only knit/sew/bead for people who also do some kind of handwork themselves. Even if they don't knit, they understand the part of my heart that is within that item. And they wear it, just as I treasure and use things they've made for me. I know the item will be appreciated and cared for, a lesson I learned years ago when I overheard someone refer to a lovely hand embroidered purse as "just that home made thing". 

As for charity: I always use washable wool for charity mittens. Acrylic quickly becomes wet in snowy conditions. I also use bright colors easily seen if the mitten is lost in the snow. Acrylic always for chemo hats and baby caps. I guess people like them because they all ask for more. 

I don't know if it helps, but I do attach a tag with info about how to launder all the items I give.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

Isn't it all about the JOY of the knitting process?
We all HAVE & LOVE to keep the hands busy!
I also LOVE the look & feel of the natural fibers!


----------



## sewonn (Oct 31, 2011)

I knit a sweater for my children at the beginning of every winter. They pick the yarn and we pick the pattern together.
My eldest child has every sweater I ever knit or crocheted for her. Now she's 15 and wants an irish aran sweater so that's what I'm making. My husband has two aran sweaters and a multi-cabled sweater took me nearly two months to make. He loves them and wears them often. My children always wear theirs during the winter and they do have other pretty store bought ones but they say mine are made with love and they appreciate it.
I make sweaters, scarfs, afgans, and hats. Everyone I have given one to has worn them and appreciate them. I tell them how to care for their knitted clothing and they do.


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree w/the rest of you that hand made items are a treasure to come folks and others don't care. I'm sending out neck warmers for Christmas for 4 gdaughters and hope they use them. Friends always know they get dishcloths but they don't last that long and always want more. Just finished a sweater for myself and plan another. I don't usually have more than 2 projects going at the same time but have a feeling that I'll increase more now.


----------



## gardengirl6330 (Oct 16, 2011)

I think it's a great point - the fact is, not everyone appreciates a hand made item. (My opinion is that, at least as far as sweaters, shawls, etc, a certain funky fashion sensibility is key!)But many do, and you have to pick your spots. I tend to knit only for my close friends and familiy, who I know will appreciate the item. I think someone else mentioned it, but knitting for charity is always a good option as well.


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

I love home made gifts, althought no one in my family is crafty so I never get them. I would love those stripey socks, or a lacey scarf. I am a beginner and do appreciate all it takes. I won't give anything I made to my daughter she does not appreciate the care and time that it takes. I have made tons of charity hats. I even did the Special Olympics scarfs . I wish we had a knitting group around here so I could learn more.


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

I finally realized that some of the shop do have sessions for folks to go to but they want money. Sure would be nice just to be able to drop in and get help. Was in several around town and it seems that these ladies meet each week and are friends outside of the shop. They're very clickish!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

I agree with birdgirl, I make socks, scarves, hats sweaters and afghans. my family loves to wear them, lately I made mittens and my girls loved them, but you do have a point,people who are not aware of how much effort goes into a project don't appreciate them.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

My daughter-in-law just requested a hooded cowl scarf. She wants things that won't mess her hair. She is quite specific and I am happy to oblige. Last year I knit every gift I gave. They know they are getting knitted gifts this year and are requesting their preferences. I enjoy the knitting and they seem to like the simple hats, socks and scarves. I will knit sweaters for anyone, but I have to know they will wear them. I tell them "I don't need the practice." My second rule is, no sweaters in less than a size 5 needle. I have completed two sweaters for this Christmas giving, both patterns were chosen by giftee.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Kathie - please find a group where you can volunteer your time and skills. My children and grandchildren aren't crazy about any thing I make, but these items are sure popular where I volunteer! Check newbornsinneed.org and see if they have a chapter close to you. I do multiple things for them, using many different skills I've learned over the years. Items for babies less than 5 lbs. are almost unheard of in any stores. My chapter has a partnership with a little shop that is more like a boutique with clothes, toys, just about anything, for preemies through size 3T. The 3T sweaters I've hand knit with Lion Brand Homespun yarn vanish as soon as I bring them in! Do you know about the Linus Project? Blanketeers are always needed. Check with your local hospitals for other projects in your home town, like hats for chemo patients. Homeless shelters may have items on a wish list you could help with, too. Keep your ears open for info about churches that have ministries that help children and adults in various difficult situations. I've looked for this kind of opportunity for many years, and it's the best thing that could have happened to me. Very stress relieving, it's reassuring that someone out there likes and appreciates what I do. As long as I can help someone else, I figure I'm not as bad as I sometimes feel on a bad day. Not only have I used up yarn and fabric that would otherwise be thrown away when I die, but it's been a wonderful experience to use donated materials in a useful way. Check it out, and go for it!


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh I see hand knits all the time. I always ask if they knit them themselves and lots of times they were gifts. I met a man who was wearing a hideous sweater and he said his wife made if for him and he was very proud of it, of course I agreed it was lovely.
I make lots of lap blankets for the home and they use them all the time. I see young people wearing home made kints it is part of the vintage or grunge fad.
I made some hats for our fundraiser/tricky tray and they all wanted the home made items.
I do not make many things for me just a few but I wear them and get compliments, I am now making a wool dog sweater and my boy will wear it in the very cold weather.
He gets excited when I make a big deal out of knitting it.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I make for folks once, if I don't see them wear what I make, I don't make for them again. but alot of the things I've made have been worn. I made a sweater for my oldest grandson at age 5 (now 22). His youngest brother also wore the sweater and it still looked great. I remember seeing it once or twice on him. He outgrew it. It's now in the family wandering around somewhere and getting used by someone else.

I made a sweater for my hubby, he hasn't worn it - wont get another. but he is wearing sox I made for him.

depends, I feel good in things I make, so I keep making them.


----------



## emarie (May 2, 2011)

My teenage and older children wear the crocheted hats I have made them. The scarves and mittens and warm woolen socks are all favorites. Last year I made ear-flap hats and sold them. They were so popular some kids wore their hats to bed.
My daughter is at college and sent me a pattern link for a cowl. I am almost done with it. She will wear it. Maybe I will sell a few. I try to find patterns that are "in" like slouchy hats and such.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i think hand knit socks are the favorite thing people like to wear most. and i'm one of them. that is why i'm making me a pr. and my husband wants some to.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Hand-knitted and crocheted baby items (at least mine) are always a big hit. You have to make sure they'll fit, and I always try to pick colors that are well suited to the child's coloring (not just using up stuff from your stash) and/or the decor of the room if the item is a crib blanket, etc. I try to use good quality yarns that will hold up well to washing too. If you're making things for an adult, try to find out ahead of time what their favorite colors are, etc. I think you have to know the person very well to know whether or not they'll appreciate something hand-made. Personally, I don't need any more afghans, but I can always use a nice, warm scarf. We hike a lot and most of our friends wear scarves in the winter - even here in California. I think you're right about the store-bought gloves. They do tend to be warmer. However, I love hand-made scarves if they aren't too bulky and the color suits my hair and skin tones. I think that the quality of the knitting is as important as the color and style when it comes to hand-made gifts. When in doubt, let the recipient pick out their own yarn and pattern. Your chances of them liking it will be greater.


----------



## LiceLady (Feb 14, 2011)

I work at an early elementary school and have made tons of mittens for the students. I only see them worn when it's my mittens or no recess. I have had parents asking me for mittens (which I've made from wool-ease instead of acrylic) only to never see the kids wear them. They would rather wear the thin machine-knit gloves from the dollar store, even if their hands hurt from the cold. I make socks for folks who seem to like them.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

I forgot, I made many baby outfits when I was younger, I made numerous sweaters for my kinds and family, they loved the woolen mitts I made, My married sone wanted a blanket so I made one with cables all over it for his couch.
I have made so many items knit and crochet I cannot even remember. Afghans for all the family and I always see these items when I see them.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I made the turtleback sweater seen on this forum as an ad for my sister-in-law for Christmas last year and she wears it lots! I did ask her before had if she liked the pattern--I did not hear from her for a couple weeks so I finally asked her what she thought of it and she told me she ordered the pattern and it was on her 'to do list' so then I told her what I'd planned to do if she liked it....she was thrilled! Other things I've knitted???? Not sure what happened to them.  I know one sweater did not fit the great-niece I'd knitted it for so her younger sib got it! I hope she enjoyed wearing it....it is best to have the pattern approved! 

Then there are those people who 'save' their best things....


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I do think people wear hand knits. Is it possible they are knit so well you don't know they are hand knit?


----------



## JARF (Oct 22, 2011)

Some of my knitted things go up to a gift shop to sell in the small town I live in. Living in California it is hard to guess what people will buy. I have made shawls, wraps, adult sweaters, purses, slippers, hats and ponchos. I think that the most items I have sold are felted hats and purses. I try and make them look very original so folks feel that they won't be seen everywhere. Some people like to be different in their styles.

The craziest thing I ever made was an adult cowboy hat. It turned out like an old miner's worn out hat after I felted it. I braided a knit band around it, added some wooden beads that also hung down in the back. I really didn't think that it would sell because I put a large price on it.. One day a middle aged gal came riding up to the shop on a large Harley motorcycle, came in, spotted the hat, went crazy over it and bought it. She thought that it was the "coolest" hat she had ever seen. Sooo, you just never know! You just really need to let your creative juices flow every so often...


----------



## wijan (Oct 11, 2011)

I have made washcloths & dishcloths & put soap in them & give them as gifts to people who I know will use them! I know that I would use them if I received them! Something very personnel is a great touch.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

I knit for my daughter's 5 year old daughter. I cannot make the sweaters fast enough, and hats, she wants everyone that comes off my sticks. She will ask me if that hat is for the orphans? So I keep knitting for her and the orphans!!! I have given fingerless gloves away to teachers, they love them, scarves to my friends, they wear them all winter. So I keep knitting. One Sunday a friend of mine admired the scarf I wore to church, so I just took it off and gave it to her on the spot.... keep knitting ladies, we warm the hearts of the world. God bless all you dear people. PityPat


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

The Grange (who I say makes the baby hats) gets very much feedback on how much the people like the hats. They have run into people who say they have got one or know someone who did. Of course it is donated.

People want homemade at Chinese dollar store prices. The best usually is giving as gifts and even then you find out who appreciates and who don't.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

I knit cardigans, scarfs and beanies for both my grandchildren, (4 yrs old and 15 months)I have not seen them on them at all, but when I visited recently, I saw them all neatly piled in their drawers. My daughter told me recently that she was selling lots of stuff on eBay but she said for me not to worry, she would never sell the vintage stuff I had knitted. I won't knit any more for them,only buy them little outfits. What a shame!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

My daughter is 38 and she called to ask me to make her 2 hats for this year also I am selling fingerless mitts at work and my cousin has sold over 100 headbands so someone is wearing themI am wearing my socks to work everyday !!!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I made my son a pair of cabled socks with Knit Picks Stroll.
He loved them. Then I made his fiance a pair with Ultra Fine Alpaca yarn. She loved them when I gave them to her. But then she called me and told me she didn't want me to make her any more socks because the yarn was too expensive ($10.00 for the pair). I am finisishing a pair for my son in the same pattern with the same yarn. Hope my DIL (they got married) wears hers.


----------



## Funkster1 (Mar 9, 2011)

To add to the discussion: I KNOW that the people for whom I knit up-to-date style [hooded cardigan] baby sweaters like and wear them, because they've been repeatedly requested. Here in NW PA people want more than the old-fashioned knitted mittens I made for my children, so I don't often make them for my charity knitting unless they're requested. I do, however, use yarn that's given to me to make baby caps and sweaters for the local domestic violence program, and they are really appreciated. Prayer/comfort shawls are ALWAYS welcome, and it seeems that the minute one is completed the need for another becomes apparent. My 4 grandsons do NOT want hand-knitted items, but I will make my eldest grandson some sort of afghan/coverlet to take to school when he graduates in 2013, because I love him and I know that he'll appreciate and want it at some point. As life changes the knitting we do has to change as well...that's just the way of the world.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I don't knit for others except my mother who likes everything I make for her, my MIL who asked me to not knit/crochet anything more for her (how many afghans, etc. can one person use?), and one girlfriend who loves to show anyone who will hold still long enough, the two sets of hats and scarves I knit for her this Fall. Don't you just love it when it's so appreciated?!? I will no doubt knit more things for her!


----------



## supersully (Oct 23, 2011)

I have two daughters aged 27 and 29 - they are very fashion conscious and love all my hand knits. There favourites are Aran jackets, cowls and socks. They choose the patterns and yarn and I make sure I measure them carefully so the clothes really fit well. I don't know what I do when knits go out of fashion - hopefully I'll have some grandchildren by then.


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

I feel that the real problem is the fact that there aren't as many of us making handmade items these days. Young women really aren't taking up knitting like we did and they are not stay-at-home moms. They work leaving very little free time to knit, etc. after all of the other chores have gotten done. Can't do much on a project over break or lunch hour at work! Quite frankly, I see this type of "skill" going to way of shorthand and dictaphone transcription along with writing checks for bills.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

brooke111773 said:


> I am a newbie so please forgive my ignorance...but now to answer this post with my honest opinion. I think that people would be more inclined to wear hand knit items if they were made with colors that are fashionable. What I mean is there are so many gorgeous items on here, but they are not in what I consider to be "stylish" colors. There are so many beautiful colors out there...little boys don't have to be baby blue and girls pink. Go to the clothing store and see what colors are "in". I am knitting a scarf for my son that is thick stripes of light and dark gray, with moss, aqua, rusty orange and white thinner striped accents. It's not perfect...it's my first project...didn't use a pattern, but the colors are great. I know yarn can get quite expensive, but I have a feeling that buying a better quality yarn in stylish colors would make all the difference. Again, this is my honest opinion. PLEASE don't inundate me with mean backlash...just my opinion. Everybody's got one...styles change from year to year and I am seeing a lot of what I would have had knit for me when I was a kid. I'm 38. Seriously not trying to be mean but I am sure this does sound a bit nasty. That is not my intention at all. Just saying that maybe it's time to update our yarn supply!


 I don't think you are being mean at all. Just making helpful suggestions. I have done that however, and while the mothers of my grandchildren dressed the young children in the things I made with current colors, when the kids got to school age they only wanted to wear what their friends were wearing. The issue with adults was fit, or in the case of hats, hair issues. Knit mittens aren't warm enough for my family in WI. They want leather lined with fur. (I agree with them on that.) Afghans are always welcome but such a big project. I have seen lovely scarves and hats in the store this year that kind of look hand made so maybe things we made will be more of a hit.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I knit for friends and family, this summer I made a Celtic Cape for my God Mother, it was a labor of love. My cousins have all seen the photos of it and tell me "when you have a few spare months with nothing to do make me one!".

Every November packages leave from my home for points East and North..all hand knitted items. Do t he recipients use them..well I get photos from them wearing them, to work, to events, etc..

I've had to learn who will take the time to hand wash and who doesn't have that kind of time so I pick my materials accordingly. Accompanying my knits is always a "jar"...either a layered soup mix, or cookie mix, sometimes brownies or an easy bread. This year I've already gotten some emails reminding me of peoples favorite colors, sizes, cookies. So yes, I think people do appreciate and use hand knit and home made gifts!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a question to ask. Are you knitting for the love of
the craft of knitting or to impress someone so that they think it equals a store bought item? I thought, at least I do that, I knit because I enjoy it and enjoy making things for those I love and others whether they wear it or not.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't knit to impress. Been knitting 45 years! Generally I use premium yarns and could buy items for less.


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

I tried to send this but evidently it didn't take. I believe that knitting is becoming a thing of the past. Young girls "don't" have to learn how to do needlework as in the past and certainly young moms who work don't have the time to knit, sew or do many of the things we did when we were stay-at-home moms. Times are a changing - pretty soon I'm going to have to give up my landline phone!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Mary, that's not really true. Knitting is HUGE among college students! Just about every University has a large knitting club.

Fiber classes are required for those studying fashion design and most of those students seek out classes in knitting, weaving and even spinning.

Yarn shops located near Universities do quite well.


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Probably been already said but I would never knit a jumper for anyone. I don't trust they would wear it. I knit fingerless gloves that are trendy right now. Scarves and slippers also. Baby and small children clothes are welcomed by friends and family. It's enjoyable to knit but deserves to be appreciated.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I only knit jumpers for myself and my husband. I have knitted a couple for friends when asked. They have supplied the wool, but quite often don't realise the time and work involved. I mostly make baby jumpers and cardigans for our local hospital to either give to new Mums or sell as their annual fete.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

When I knit sweaters (jumpers), capes, or vests for others, I go to great lengths to find out what they like.

One year I thought my son was tired of hand knit sweaters from me so I bought him a very "trendy" sweater at a high end shop..his feelings were hurt that I didn't knit for him! Lesson learned!

I work with a gal who I knit a gift for every year. Last year I snuck a gift bag into her truck with a merino and silk scarf in it..she hunted me down to give me a hug. this year, I'm making her socks to match the scarf.

Sometimes it takes a while to match the item/fiber to the person.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

My daughter wears a sweater I knit for her and people don't believe it was hand made. Lots of times we don't recognize quality hand knit items. Yes the things I make get used. I only give to those I know will appreciate them. I ask before I make/give. It is just that there are a lot more non knitters in the world for us to see than there are knitters Nd special friends of knitters.
Also a lot of knitting is winter only wear so ahere I live (Az) it's a short season for the heavy knitted items like Fair Isle sweaters. 
I've wondered the same thing in the past, that's why I have noticed those that wear them.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, my friends and I wear what we knit and what we give each other. My kiddos wear what I knit them depending on how cold their winters are. Our son does not wear his wool sweater as much as he is not comfortable washing it - does not want to ruin it. I have made lace shawls for each of our daughters and both have them on their list of items to grab in case of an emergency. I knit items to last style wise so they will be with the recipient a long time even if they only wear it occassionally, it is there when they want/need it. For example, it was so warm here last winter that I did not need to wear my heavier wool sweaters...missed not getting to wear them...ahhh, I am already taking advantage of them this autumn in the cool mornings. So nice to have to chose from.


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

Last year, around Thanksgiving time, I made six pairs of sox for my g-son because he asked me to. I reacently asked his dad (my son) if he wore them or if he wanted me to make him more of them. Son said, "I just saw he had on a pair of them yesterday and I am sure that he would like some new ones because he wears them all the time." A satisfied customer! I sent him some pages with the sock yarn from one of the catalogs and said circle the colors you want and I will whip you up some new sox.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think one has to develop a "reputation" when it comes to knitting. My family members know that I'm style conscious and aware of the constraints that special laundering can put on people. They seem to really like the "funky" sock's I'm prone to knit too. Luckily the super wash wools are readily available in a variety of weights.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Young people are knitting...just need teaching that is not so expensive. The lys usually charges about $40 - $60 for a class. too much for a young person just getting started out of college. Perhaps we could open our skills to them at a more reasonable rate like my grandmother did as she sat next to me teaching me to crochet. My daughter called today to tell me she is planning to knit me a scarf to celebrate my 3 year anniversary as a brain cancer survivor...so sweet and thoughtful. She is a newbie knitter who makes a beautiful stitch. I will love and wear what she knits for me.


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

Several years ago I made an afghan for my daughter called "Zinnia Garden", those being her favorite flower. To this day it rests on the back of her couch and has been used by everyone in her family--daughter, granddaughters, friends, etc. My little greats (three girls) wear the sweaters I knit for them until they outgrow them and then they are passed on to others, who also wear them. I try to pick patterns that I know are something kids will like and wear and in colors that are in fashion. Sometimes I get requests from their friends that they want a particular sweater, too, but I usually decline because I do a lot of things for family and charity and don't have time.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I made my daughter a pair of wrist warmers, and she has worn them every single day since I gave them to her.

My son saw that I finished one of his fingerless gloves, and actually said he was thankful that I learned to knit, so I could make cool things for him to wear.

YES. People really do wear these things. As with everything else, it all depends upon the receiver. If they have the point of view that handmade means junky, then they won't wear it. Some people grew up poor and was made fun of for wearing handmade items, and so now only will wear something purchased from a store.

If you find someone who knows what it takes to make something like a sweater, or a beautiful handknitted or crocheted shawl or poncho, well, those people are far more likely to appreciate the time, effort, expertise and love that went into every stitch.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

My granddaughter is in high school and I pick her up from school every day. I have had at least 4-5 high school girls ask me what I was knitting and how hard was it to learn. One young lady got really excited and was telling me about her knitting project! It seems, at least here in Albuquerque, to be of interest to many young people. I also taught 2 of my granddaughter's friends to knit. One lost interest, but the other is knitting scarfs and bracelets. Makes me feel good--passing on the love of knitting! Donna K


----------



## SheilaSB (Sep 2, 2011)

I should think it would be a good idea to include a "Care" or "How To Launder" label with each handmade garment. Surely these people do not throw their store-bought knits into hot water and then into a hot dryer!


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

Virtually every day I see handmade knits in catalogs and store windows of some of the most fashionable stores, from Barneys to Neiman Marcus. These knits are going for hundreds and even thousands of dollars. In or out, I love handmade things and my favorite sweater coat from Saks that looks homemade.


----------



## pats place (Jun 24, 2011)

Fashion styles come and go. I see clothing styles that were worn in the 70's coming back. So we can save all our clothing and sooner or later it will cycle back around and be "in" once again. :lol: Even the knitted garments.

Since I love scarves - easy and fast to knit and feeds my knitting addiction :lol: - both to knit and to wear, I love to make them for all seasons. Even in Summer I wear shorter, lighter weight lace type scarves with a plain blouse or Tshirt and fastened with a pretty flower clip or a "stick pin" and can wear the scarf in different styles. 

In Winter I wear heavier, warmer scarves. 
Always a great fashion statement and shows off our creativity.

Making afghans for our family is usually always appreciated. Even made one just for the dog who hogged my daughters afghan. "Wayne" - the dog - loves his own "blankie" but still likes to be hunkered down and snuggled with his humans on theirs. When I knit my afghans, I always say special prayers for each one I am knitting it for. Kind of like a "prayer shawl" only much bigger.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I do not think that the prices charged for knitting classes are expensive at all. The shop has to pay the instructor after all. Have you seen what a college class costs?

Knitting classes are very reasonably priced.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Don't you just love it when it's so appreciated?!?


YES!!! It is a wonderful feeling


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Mary Smith, I agree completely. While the college girls may dabble with knitting, once they graduate most of them leave knitting behind for the reasons you mention. They are either too busy with careers or having and raising children. I wish these young women would at least learn the fundamentals so they would appreciate the work that goes into each item, whether they choose to make anything or not. When I was having children, it was either learn to sew, knit, crochet, etc. or have an empty closet. Now the young moms prefer to shop the big sales at high end retail stores. For the women who choose from the sweaters and hats I donate, shopping is not an option. What a sad comment on modern life.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

My sister knits shrugs as gifts and is now making some that have been commissioned. I knit/crochet for my pleasure. I made hats, scarves, slippers early on but now do dish cloths and toys to give as gifts. Two shawls I made may never get owners. But I enjoyed making them. If I like a pattern, I will make it if only to say I did. That make sense? Needlecraft is something I do for me.


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

You might be correct but the college kids we have hired for permanent full time well paying jobs wouldn't know a knitting needle from a pencil!


----------



## SheilaSB (Sep 2, 2011)

BC said:


> Yes, my friends and I wear what we knit and what we give each other. My kiddos wear what I knit them depending on how cold their winters are. Our son does not wear his wool sweater as much as he is not comfortable washing it - does not want to ruin it. I have made lace shawls for each of our daughters and both have them on their list of items to grab in case of an emergency. I knit items to last style wise so they will be with the recipient a long time even if they only wear it occassionally, it is there when they want/need it. For example, it was so warm here last winter that I did not need to wear my heavier wool sweaters...missed not getting to wear them...ahhh, I am already taking advantage of them this autumn in the cool mornings. So nice to have to chose from.


Please see my post about including a "Care" or "How To Launder" label. Perhaps you can introduce your family members to Woolite for woolens and other fine washables. Such items should be washed in cold or cool water and then blocked and dried on a towel or mesh rack for drying sweaters.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I do not think that the prices charged for knitting classes are expensive at all. The shop has to pay the instructor after all. Have you seen what a college class costs?
> 
> Knitting classes are very reasonably priced.


Agree completely....we go back to the, "the time of knitters means nothing" thought.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Mary Smith said:


> I feel that the real problem is the fact that there aren't as many of us making handmade items these days. Young women really aren't taking up knitting like we did and they are not stay-at-home moms. They work leaving very little free time to knit, etc. after all of the other chores have gotten done. Can't do much on a project over break or lunch hour at work! Quite frankly, I see this type of "skill" going to way of shorthand and dictaphone transcription along with writing checks for bills.


Well, to each his own opinion..but I have to disagree. I belong to a knitting group that is very large, half of them are professional women and two of them are professional men. They come to the meeting directly from work. This they consider their me time. Infact, they are fortunate enough to be able to have the cash flow to buy some if the most awesome fiber. It is an honor to be able to sit next to them and watch them unwind from a stressful day of work.


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

You sound liuke me my things look handmade..I hope mine look better as time goes by and I knit more.


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

Wilma43 said:


> I'm sure many of the things I've knittted have never been used, but all I have to do is look at our granddaughter's first blanket, which is now "see through," full of mended holes, totally lacking in color and I keep right on knitting. Recently she asked me if her blanket had once looked all fat like the one I was working on. I said, "Yes, but you've loved all the fat out of yours." She didn't ask for a new one, because she will just keep loving her old one.


My grandson, now nearly 4, still takes one of his first hand made baby blankets to bed with him and calls it his "Totto". It's all out of shape, the threads dragged, and has been trailed through the house and even out in the garden. But he loves it. He came for a sleepover - unplanned - one night and was delighted that I had another, similar, blanket in the cupboard for him. I'm glad I made two the same or I would have had a dreadful night without his Totto!!


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

My grandson, now nearly 4, still takes one of his first hand made baby blankets to bed with him and calls it his "Totto".

My son is now 40 and he still has his blanket from when I made it so long ago. He does not use it because it is getting so old and worn, he wants to keep it close. So I made him and his wife a couch blanket, it is huge and they cuddle on the couch with it all the time.
I love it, I made it with lots of cables like an aran sweater it is very heavy but very warm.
I had to make panels because it is so big.


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

Rosewood513 said:


> My grandson, now nearly 4, still takes one of his first hand made baby blankets to bed with him and calls it his "Totto".
> 
> My son is now 40 and he still has his blanket from when I made it so long ago. He does not use it because it is getting so old and worn, he wants to keep it close. So I made him and his wife a couch blanket, it is huge and they cuddle on the couch with it all the time.
> I love it, I made it with lots of cables like an aran sweater it is very heavy but very warm.
> I had to make panels because it is so big.


Ohhh, that sounds just heavenly! I'd better start knitting now then to make sure grandson has a replacement blanket when he's 40! On the other hand, I'd maybe be safer just knitting a small one for his children! But yours sounds lovely, they'll be very proud of your efforts, as you should be!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi Kathie,
What is not so long to do are scarfs or maybe you could try to make a wrap, either in knitting or crochet. I like to do both and if you use bulky wool or acrilic and a bid needle or crochet, wowww it really goes fast and you don't have to take a complicated pattern. Simple is also very very nice.
Good luck! 
Janina :thumbup:


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Wowww it must be very nice. I once made for my niece (crochet) a huge bedspread in one piece with huge hearts and finally added a border, also in crochet, because she had a huge bed. If I ever find the picture I'll post it.

Janina :lol:


----------



## judithh (Apr 16, 2011)

I may knit something for someone once but, if they prove not to be "knitworthy" (my daughter's term), I just don't make them anything again. There are people in my family who just don't care or appreciate handmade garments but others who really appreciate them and take proper care of them.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

I used to mak my mil some nice Granny afghans, theya re very tedious ot make and I did my best. When I gave it she appeared to be very touched and happy but one day a few years later I was with her when she looked in hre closet for somethign and there was my blanket in a box, carefully kept, but not used at all.
She said she did not want to ruin it, so why did I make it?
But in her defense she saved many things her children gave her she did not use them but would save them for later. We used to tease her, save them for what after you are dead? lol Some people just keep things they like so they do not get spoiled.


----------



## cablenut (Oct 19, 2011)

You're in luck. Look at the trend in the stores this season. Knitted skirts, dresses, shrugs, even those pocketed slouchy cardigans with the tie belts are back. Remember them from the late '70's?
Even Macy's got in on the act with their high end "homemade-look" scarves... you don't want to know how much.

I empathize about the differences in what people will pick... region by region. In NY, near the NYC area, they want to look like they walked off the magazine cover. Now that knit is "in" you will see more of it. The wild hats are the rage with the teens & kids. 
As for the colder regions, doubling up the scarf made any coat warmer. Mittens were more for little kids or a personal statement, but gloves with thinsulate usually won out for those who had hard work to do. 

It varies person to person. Know your recipient's tastes, and you can't go wrong. Color, and style make all the difference. If they love it, It Will get worn. 

Then there are folks like my mother-in-law. If she hasn't personally picked it out, don't expect to see her in it. Lucky guesses don't count. She'll give anything away. This year I outsmarted her, in that I had her son ask her which shawl-scarf she'd like, or if there was a color she'd like specially made... and she practically grabbed the one I made first! If she'd rather not, she could have said her usual evasive answers. I'd know.

Speaking of picky, if you're "blessed" with someone who has to have perfect fit, don't try to keep it a secret. Have fittings, and pay attention to the comments. They pick the color. They make sure it passes muster. It's a pain in the royals, but it works. Favorite sweaters will be possible. (Now you know why I don't enjoy doing commissions!)


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes!! people wear hand knits....but now maybe more than ever they are stylish and made of good yarns...and a lot of us are very fashion conscious and keep up and knit what is in style...brook111773..i totally agree with you...and Courier770..i loved it when you said you've developed a "reputation" when it comes to knitting...so have i...i have favorite designers and often make what they made in yarn and colors i like...i try very hard to match a knitted gift to what i know the persons sense of style is....i have favorite web sites i check often and it's truly amazing what if out there for free!!! I also buy patterns and yes, i sometimes buy yarn to get a pattern....for something truly unique i consider that a bargain...and i LOVE supporting a great designer!!! I have also noticed that a lot of young men and women are knitting!! Wonderful....it isn't at all unusual for a store clerk to ask me if i knitted my cowl, scarf, mitts..i say yes and would you like the pattern...if it's my own design or was free i always give it to them....along with any help they might need if asked...if i bought the pattern i tell them where they can get it....each of us is creative in our own way...i have alot of fun with my knitting...and have met a lot of interesting people through it..
julie


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

I knew a few men that knit, and they were not womanly men one was a construction worker and gorgeous. :^)
He sat on his orch in front of everyone and did his thing, it realaxed him. I saw a book I believe it was called, "Kintting With Balls" by and for men. 
It had nice stuff in there, one was an accessory kit. 
So I really do not believe knitting is on its way out I think it is having a resurgence.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Yes, socks are nice but I just can't do them. Too complicated for me. Soo much work also... :thumbdown:


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

Janina said:


> Yes, socks are nice but I just can't do them. Too complicated for me. Soo much work also... :thumbdown:


Me too, my mom did argyles and it fascinated me but I never even tried. I happened upon a brand new pair of wool socks in a second time around shop, they were actually brand new and marked $20.00 I grabbed them fast (.25 cents per pair $1.00 for the new pair)) and in fact I am wearing them now, warmmmmm.
Since I bought them I found a few others that were lightly worn and feel just as yummy. No fuss no muss.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Oh I am glad someone thinsks like me. Yesss. No fuss at all. hahahaha.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi Judith,
I have to tell you and those who will read this, a story. I have knitted a blanket in stripes. (beige and strawberry) The pattern was double seed stitch with two colours i.e. about 12 inches one colour and the next 12 inches another colour. The blanket was pretty big and since I made 5 stripes, much bigger than what I intended but, yes but it was for my sister. I had made her a blanket (crochet) many years ago in 12"x12" squares but her house burned and she no longer had a blanket. So, as I was saying I knitted one in smaller wool, rather acrylic, and it was long to do.

I know she loves home made stuff and she was ecstatic when I gave it to her. After a few weeks I was speaking with her and asked her if she still loved her blanket and she replied "Well I had it on my sofa and one her my dogs liked it a lot so it is now my dog's blanket!. I was shocked and I told her that I spend months doing it for her and not the dogs. She changed the subject and we did not speak for quite some time. I was sooooo angry! If she wanted a blanket for her dogs, I would have made one but not this one. I love dogs, I was raised with some but they did not have fancy blankets. 
Anyhow, it is just too bad, I am not making her one! Hope everyone agrees with me.

Janina :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Janina said:


> Hi Judith,
> I have to tell you and those who will read this, a story. I have knitted a blanket in stripes. (beige and strawberry) The pattern was double seed stitch with two colours i.e. about 12 inches one colour and the next 12 inches another colour. The blanket was pretty big and since I made 5 stripes, much bigger than what I intended but, yes but it was for my sister. I had made her a blanket (crochet) many years ago in 12"x12" squares but her house burned and she no longer had a blanket. So, as I was saying I knitted one in smaller wool, rather acrylic, and it was long to do.
> 
> I know she loves home made stuff and she was ecstatic when I gave it to her. After a few weeks I was speaking with her and asked her if she still loved her blanket and she replied "Well I had it on my sofa and one her my dogs liked it a lot so it is now my dog's blanket!. I was shocked and I told her that I spend months doing it for her and not the dogs. She changed the subject and we did not speak for quite some time. I was sooooo angry! If she wanted a blanket for her dogs, I would have made one but not this one. I love dogs, I was raised with some but they did not have fancy blankets.
> ...


Please everyone, don't make knitted blankets for pets. If they chew them and eat the yarn it could block or tangle in their intestines and kill them. Dental floss can do the same thing.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

You are so right. My small dog almost lost his nail on a blanket of yarn that I made. His nail got caught in the yarn and got scared and ran with the blanket pulling on his paw, I tried so hard to take the blanket away but it kept getting worse. If I were not home he may have lost his nail and really been injured.


----------



## joyceannellen (Oct 22, 2011)

I have learned that not everyone has the same appreciation of hand knit gifts. I only make gifts for family and friends that know and value the time it took to make them. My niece wanted a hand knitted purse. It did not come out well but she was so happy that I had made it for her. I have improved in making purses and make her one every year for Christmas. Not only does she use them but shows them off to her friends.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

Brooke makes an excellent point. A couple of years ago I knit toques and scarves for two sisters, both teenagers, and got the colours wrong. I knit the bright red for the more subdued girl and ... well you get the drift. This year I made sure to knit colours that the girls enjoy and I've seen them wear most often. It really makes a difference in their enjoyment. My hope is that they traded gifts that one Christmas.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

Rosewood513 said:


> I used to mak my mil some nice Granny afghans, theya re very tedious ot make and I did my best. When I gave it she appeared to be very touched and happy but one day a few years later I was with her when she looked in hre closet for somethign and there was my blanket in a box, carefully kept, but not used at all.
> She said she did not want to ruin it, so why did I make it?
> But in her defense she saved many things her children gave her she did not use them but would save them for later. We used to tease her, save them for what after you are dead? lol Some people just keep things they like so they do not get spoiled.


I have heard the comment, "This is more for show than blow". That is not my intent at all. I want what I knit to be loved and used to pieces! Decorative stuff is all well and good and can be loved. Hats, mitts, blankets, etc. - use them and enjoy them. I will not be offended if they are worn out.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Janina said:


> Hi Judith,
> I have to tell you and those who will read this, a story. I have knitted a blanket in stripes. (beige and strawberry) The pattern was double seed stitch with two colours i.e. about 12 inches one colour and the next 12 inches another colour. The blanket was pretty big and since I made 5 stripes, much bigger than what I intended but, yes but it was for my sister. I had made her a blanket (crochet) many years ago in 12"x12" squares but her house burned and she no longer had a blanket. So, as I was saying I knitted one in smaller wool, rather acrylic, and it was long to do.
> 
> I know she loves home made stuff and she was ecstatic when I gave it to her. After a few weeks I was speaking with her and asked her if she still loved her blanket and she replied "Well I had it on my sofa and one her my dogs liked it a lot so it is now my dog's blanket!. I was shocked and I told her that I spend months doing it for her and not the dogs. She changed the subject and we did not speak for quite some time. I was sooooo angry! If she wanted a blanket for her dogs, I would have made one but not this one. I love dogs, I was raised with some but they did not have fancy blankets.
> ...


I agree with you, Janina! As far as I'm concerned, it was thoughtless and uncaring that your sister gave the blanket to her dog! If it had been me, I probably would have asked for it back and "let the chips fall where they may," sister or not. :thumbdown:


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

As someone who no longer has her sister, I suggest that you try to forgive and forget, I would do anything to be able to have a good fight with my sister again.

Someone once told me when I got upset over something silly:
"Don't sweat the small stuff." :thumbup:


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

I am so frustrated right now! Last weekend, during the big snowstorm on the east coast of the USA my grandsons wore their acrylic mittens to play in the snow. The mittens got wet and their hands got cold. I got a pattern and WOOL to knit them mittens that would keep their hands warm. Now my DIL says they have "good" nylon padded snow mittens that are waterproof and they just didn't put them on. She's afraid they will be itchy and can't see any advantage over the "good" ones. So, I guess I'll have some new ones to wear to the barn this winter. There goes a good Christmas gift idea but I guess I'd rather know before I knit them.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You have to see this.. 

Major designers on the runway .. .Crocheted sweaters.. 

I think they are beautiful..


----------



## colie75 (Mar 16, 2011)

I think that in gift giving, it is sometimes difficult to judge other people's tastes in clothes and accessories. I don't tend to buy a lot of clothes for other adults and teens, because people are usually fairly particular about what they like to wear/how it fits/the fabrics/colors that they like. So it may not be that it's so much harder to give a hand-made sweater than a store bought one, it's hard to give anyone a sweater that they truly like and will wear a lot if they were not with you to pick it out.

It's always a risk to hand-make something, even if it's just for yourself. But the nice thing is that you can choose your own colors or modify the fit & details. Before investing the time and money in a big project for someone else, go ahead and show them the pattern and say you'd love to make it for them if it's something they would use. Most people would be honest and not allow you to waste your time if they didn't love it. I think that people do use hand-made things, but many people don't know how to knit, crochet or sew, so the reason you may not see a lot of hand-made items is because there just isn't that many people creating them.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Rosewood, I know how you feel, lost my sister 2 years ago, she was a knitter also.


----------



## Periwinkle (Oct 28, 2011)

I am the only person I know in my family or in my area that knits crochets or tats and all if my sisters and friends love to get my homemade crafts as gifts. Potholders, dishcloths hats scarves etc. My baby sister is taking a trip to Jersuleum she has a layover in germany and she requested a homemade scarf,


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

Unfortunately, for little kids (or anyone who plays in the snow) knit/crochet mittens aren't the answer no matter what yarn is used. These were great when us oldsters grew up because they were moreorless our only option. However, to keep hands DRY and warm the new synthetic mittens can't be beat. Plus, it doesn't take them FOREVER TO DRY. How many times I was sent back out to play with damp mittens even though they had a day to "dry." No one should feel hurt about kids/moms preferring the new and improved modern synthetic gloves/mittens. Use your time for something else if nothing more than a fun visit and baking cookies with the kids instead.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

I'm not really hurt. I have a good relationship with my daughter-in-law. It's just that I feel wool mittens give more freedom of movement than the big puffy ones they have now. And I've been told that wool insulates even if wet. I usually had several pairs for my sons but always was amazed at how the snow kind of balled up on the outside but none on the inside.

I really am glad I found out before I knit them though. I think I can take the yarn back to JoAnn and exchange it for something else if I decide not to knit myself wool ones.

Thanks for you ideas.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Topsy said:


> I'm not really hurt. I have a good relationship with my daughter-in-law. It's just that I feel wool mittens give more freedom of movement than the big puffy ones they have now. And I've been told that wool insulates even if wet. I usually had several pairs for my sons but always was amazed at how the snow kind of balled up on the outside but none on the inside.
> 
> I really am glad I found out before I knit them though. I think I can take the yarn back to JoAnn and exchange it for something else if I decide not to knit myself wool ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi Rosewood,
Thanks for your kind words. Yes, I called back my sister, as you say you lost yours but I only have one. So everything is ok, just thought I might let you know. I am knitting a wrap with the same pattern. The acrylic is sooooo nice. I am working with two strands because it is very fine and once in a while there is a sparke in it. I just took a picture, hope it turn out ok.
Have a nice day.
Janina :lol:


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Rosewood, I know how you feel, lost my sister 2 years ago, she was a knitter also.


I am so sorry it is very painful.



Janina said:


> Hi Rosewood,
> Thanks for your kind words. Yes, I called back my sister, as you say you lost yours but I only have one. So everything is ok, just thought I might let you know
> Janina :lol:


We have to remember that when we give someone a gift it does become theirs. We have no right to tell them that they cannot use it the way they like, sure it hurts but if you give something away it becomes that persons' property to do with as they choose.
If you do not like what they do then next time just do not give them anything and if they ask why you haven't given them something tell them honestly that you wanted the gift to be used by them and not by the other person or animal.
"Things" should not come between family and friends, our family and friends are our gifts of life.
I am happy that you called your sister nothing should come between you two.
:thumbup:

I love your new wrap I happen to love red in any shade beautiful.
I just used two strands for my dog's sweater.
That is a good idea if you want to give a gift give the poochie a sweater or a blanket so he has his own.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Mary Smith said:


> Unfortunately, for little kids (or anyone who plays in the snow) knit/crochet mittens aren't the answer no matter what yarn is used. These were great when us oldsters grew up because they were moreorless our only option. However, to keep hands DRY and warm the new synthetic mittens can't be beat. Plus, it doesn't take them FOREVER TO DRY. How many times I was sent back out to play with damp mittens even though they had a day to "dry." No one should feel hurt about kids/moms preferring the new and improved modern synthetic gloves/mittens. Use your time for something else if nothing more than a fun visit and baking cookies with the kids instead.


I agree...I'm confused as to why the subject as taken on a life of it's own. It was asked if people used hand made things. This conversaton as gone way off the subject matter. :?


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Oh it is so nice the crochet things... printed it and will do something I am sure with the patterns.
Many Thanks!
Janina :lol:


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

Topsy said:


> I am so frustrated right now! Last weekend, during the big snowstorm on the east coast of the USA my grandsons wore their acrylic mittens to play in the snow. The mittens got wet and their hands got cold. I got a pattern and WOOL to knit them mittens that would keep their hands warm. Now my DIL says they have "good" nylon padded snow mittens that are waterproof and they just didn't put them on. She's afraid they will be itchy and can't see any advantage over the "good" ones. So, I guess I'll have some new ones to wear to the barn this winter. There goes a good Christmas gift idea but I guess I'd rather know before I knit them.


I used to knit six new pairs of mittens for my kids every winter (back in the day), three pairs each. All the neighborhood kids played in our yard and when their hands got wet and cold in they would come for warm dry ones from the left-over mittens box. Didn't matter if they matched; they were just for play. Well, now-a-days the kids all wear waterproof, thinsulate-lined gloves or mittens and that is okay. I will make them hats instead because I know that they will wear the hats--I see them all the time. Just a change in the culture. When I was little, we wore two pairs at the same time. Wool, felted down, just like leather. Cold wet snow couldn't get through if it tried.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

I remember sometimes when we wet all the gloves we put socks on our hands because we did not want to go in and my mom would not let me go out with wet or no gloves.
My mother knit our gloves so we had plenty but we could go through a half dozen in one day and we did not have a dry back then so we had to wait for them to dry.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

nanaof3 said:


> Mary Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, for little kids (or anyone who plays in the snow) knit/crochet mittens aren't the answer no matter what yarn is used. These were great when us oldsters grew up because they were moreorless our only option. However, to keep hands DRY and warm the new synthetic mittens can't be beat. Plus, it doesn't take them FOREVER TO DRY. How many times I was sent back out to play with damp mittens even though they had a day to "dry." No one should feel hurt about kids/moms preferring the new and improved modern synthetic gloves/mittens. Use your time for something else if nothing more than a fun visit and baking cookies with the kids instead.
> ...


My husband loves the denim quilt I made for him and he uses it each year when they go hunting. My son enjoys his toques and asked for another one this fall. He has it already. I wear my own scarves and a hat I made for myself. I have seen pictures of children(overseas mostly) with wall to wall beaming smiles with the hats and mitts our knitters' club has knit for them. So I would say yes to your question. A lot of people really really enjoy hand made items. Oh, I forgot, my husband made hotplates for family members and they use them. I certainly use the ones he made for me. I would give it a resounding yes!


----------



## pats place (Jun 24, 2011)

On reading about Woolite one thing I learned is that it can fade the colors. One site said to use a little Dawn Dishwashing (the blue one)- which is what I use - as it has the right PH, is very mild, and keeps the yarn in good shape, or doesn't fade the colors over time.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

pats place said:


> On reading about Woolite one thing I learned is that it can fade the colors. One site said to use a little Dawn Dishwashing (the blue one)- which is what I use - as it has the right PH, is very mild, and keeps the yarn in good shape, or doesn't fade the colors over time.


Thanks for the suggestion...sounds good. If you can clean oil off ducks with it, it should be gentle enough to clean your fiber.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

pats place said:


> On reading about Woolite one thing I learned is that it can fade the colors. One site said to use a little Dawn Dishwashing (the blue one)- which is what I use - as it has the right PH, is very mild, and keeps the yarn in good shape, or doesn't fade the colors over time.


Thanks for the suggestion..sounds good, if you can clean oil off of ducks with it you should able to clean your fiber with it.

:thumbup:


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Woolite is a detergent, so is dish soap. Quality yarns should be washed in wool shampoos or even human shampoo, not detergent. Detergents strip oils from hair (which is what animal fibers are), making them fragile.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Woolite is a detergent, so is dish soap. Quality yarns should be washed in wool shampoos or even human shampoo, not detergent. Detergents strip oils from hair (which is what animal fibers are), making them fragile.


Makes sence....good thinking...thanks ever so much...wonderful idea...


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I often admire people that wear hand knit garments and I do see them going shopping in Narellan, NSW and also in the hospital where I work and sometimes wish I have the pattern of their jumpers so I can knit them.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

You would think, since there are so many knitters on the internet chatting all day that there are not more people wearing home knit items, how is that?
Are we all just closet knitters and have all our knitting just siting in closets all over the world waiting to be finished ?


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Rosewood513 said:


> You would think, since there are so many knitters on the internet chatting all day that there are not more people wearing home knit items, how is that?
> Are we all just closet knitters and have all our knitting just siting in closets all over the world waiting to be finished ?


Even though I am in Florida, I see People wearing Knits.....
Now that we have cooler mornings & Evenings.... I see Lots of Sweaters & Shawls......


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

I have 17 neices and nephews and 18 Great neices and nephews...My Husband's family for the past 33 years I have been in the family get together for Christmas....I used to buy gifts...Can no longer afford this with our growing family....Last Year I knitted slippers for everyone...This year matching hat and mittens sets for everyone...For 2012 they are all getting socks which are already knitted and for 2013 I have started hat and scarf sets...One complaint to this Auntie...My motto worse where there is nothing...However I recieved rave reviews on the slippers so I am sure its a go....


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Rosewood513 said:


> You would think, since there are so many knitters on the internet chatting all day that there are not more people wearing home knit items, how is that?
> Are we all just closet knitters and have all our knitting just siting in closets all over the world waiting to be finished ?


I'm wondering if the gifts I've knitted for folks are just sitting in their closets. I know the things I've made are nice. My lys has asked me to display things there and to make up samples for them so quality isn't the problem. I do stay current with styles and colors too. Maybe it's just that I don't see many people wearing hand knits around here.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

AGP said:


> I have 17 neices and nephews and 18 Great neices and nephews...My Husband's family for the past 33 years I have been in the family get together for Christmas....I used to buy gifts...Can no longer afford this with our growing family....Last Year I knitted slippers for everyone...This year matching hat and mittens sets for everyone...For 2012 they are all getting socks which are already knitted and for 2013 I have started hat and scarf sets...One complaint to this Auntie...My motto worse where there is nothing...However I recieved rave reviews on the slippers so I am sure its a go....


A year and a half ahead of the Game.... 
You are a SUPER AUNTIE...... Yelling a CELEBRATORY 'Great Job'
CBCarol


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

AGP: You can knit slippers for me anytime I will not complain.
I think it is great to knit gifts. I had a large family and we had to limit to buying for the kids under 18.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm wondering if the gifts I've knitted for folks are just sitting in their closets. I know the things I've made are nice. My lys has asked me to display things there and to make up samples for them so quality isn't the problem. I do stay current with styles and colors too. Maybe it's just that I don't see many people wearing hand knits around here.


It is strange, I am sure your items are beautiful, I just think people are hung up on appearances, they like their designer jeans etc. Everything has to have a label.
It is a shame since hand knit items are better than some of the junk sold today. I used to wear my own knit items, I even got many compliments but I am not that a good at it any more so I do not make for me. I am working on a vest if it comes out nice I will wear it if not I will donate it.
I would hate to think everyone's items are in their closets, but you are probably right.


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Maybe jumpers etc are out for most people but there is now a good following for wraps and scarves etc. I know what my family will wear and so stick to those things.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Here in Australia we are coming into our summer so hand knits are not worn as much as in winter. My granddaughter is 13 days old and she has already worn the little 4 ply dress I made for her which is short sleeves and she looks really pretty in it. She has also worn the little jacket I have made for her. Where my daughter lives in the Blue Mountains is can quite a bit cooler in the mornings and evenings so she will need some nice warm handknits.


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Congratulations on the birth of your little granddaughter. What a delight it must have been knitting for her arrival. All my grand daughters are teenagers now and a bit picky about what they want knitted. The like beanies and scarves and fingerless gloves so i will make a few as presents for later on when it is colder again. Cheers


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Eleanor I do delight in making little garments and the patterns for the dresses are over thirty years old.


----------



## jbagnall (Jun 14, 2011)

i must admit to not seeing anyone in hand knit garments very regularly apart from babies and us knitters. although my husband insisted on buying a gansey costing well over £100. he does wear it a lot so perhaps it is money well spent he also bought me an aran costing almost as much when i could have made it myself. but spent hours making it.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My husband and I went on holiday to Tasmania, Aus and I saw a beautiful jumper and would have loved to have bought it but my friend talked me out of it, now I regret not buying it although I knit myself.


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

I love Tassy - I always come home with something. It's hard when you knit yourself to consider buying but if you see something you really like I'd say go for it. Never mind there will always be another time.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Eleanor1 said:


> I love Tassy - I always come home with something. It's hard when you knit yourself to consider buying but if you see something you really like I'd say go for it. Never mind there will always be another time.


Your right about that Eleanor..consider the fact that you are supporting a fellow knitter by purchasing their goods. I cant tell you how many things I have past and wished later I would have gotten because of saying.."I can make that myself" and never did...


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Ladies...I grew up wearing my Grandmothers hand knit slipppers....Mittens....Hats...Vests etc....As all her grand children grew she made us dish cloths....Doilies etc...Things for our hope chest....I still use a crocheted cross she made me as a book mark...I think she made it for me when I was a teenager....About 36 years ago...HEE!!HEE!!My son grew up playing with her knitted and crocheted stuffed animals...He wore a hand made outfit she crocheted for him home from the hospital...It is my hope his 1st born will also wear the same outfit home from the hospital...She embroidered us pillow cases...In my family it was the normal...My son who is now 24 loves my hand knit slipppers...Hats and this year he is getting socks...My house looks like a knitting factory because I make at least 18 of everything for the great neices and nephews....I am a knitting....Crochet...Embroidery addict for sure.....Crcoheting is harder bcause of my arthritis so I tend to knit more now...I like seeing my handy work on everyone...My friends have also placed orders...Paid for the material and my time to knit the articles....Here in Vermont hand made items are very in and sell like hot cakes...Everyone wears knitted and crocheted items regularly...


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes AGP there is definitely a trend back towards knitted items especially the ones you mentioned. My poor mum never knitted in her life, but I knew it was the in thing when I was growing up. I hope I inspire my own grandchildren with my gifts.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My little grandson (3) loves wearing knitted items.


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

I think the trend is reversing back to hand knits friends have asked for the pattern numbers to sweaters my husband wears, which he has said don't dare !!!! He also prefers them to his very expensive shop buys. I love MY home hand knits.


----------



## JARF (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Kathie! I'm not writing this in a bragging manner but I wore my knitted "Martha Stewart Get Out of Prison" poncho to visit the eye doctor, the bank and do food shopping yesterday. I received compliments in each place I visited. They were from total strangers. I think that part of it is that this is Southern California and people just don't wear that many knitted garments. When a knitted garment is worn here, folks are quick to notice because it is thought of as strange.

I live up in the mountains and when it snows here, people come in droves and most of them wear summer shorts for their day in the snow. How weird is that??

I'm so glad the cooler weather is on its' way because I love to wear my knitted articles!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi Supercatmom,
Last year, I knitted a beautiful red scarf for someone in California because she often goes skiing in the mountains. Everyone wanted to know where she got the scarf and I was so proud when my niece replied, my aunt from Montreal made it, and they would reply aww this is too bad becaue I would have liked one. And my niece would reply sorry, but my aunt is so busy, she cannot knit for anyone else! Ha, ha! isn't she smart... :thumbup:


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

Here in South Dakota is is stranger NOT to see people in hand knitted items especially in the winter season. I make at least 3 totes full of items to pass around to friends and family at Christmas usually. At least when I can get the yarn. A friend gave me 24 skeins of Red Heart Super Saver this year so I could make my Christmas treats. She has 3 children and said they would be upset if they didn't get Unchee(Grandmother in Lakota Sioux) gifts this year. She was wearing fingerless mitts and a hat and scarf I made her 2 years ago when she dropped by. She also gave me 3 cones of Peaches and Cream to make a tablecloth for her, so I know everything is appreciated a lot. I love to knit and did it as a full time business for many years. These days there aren't many orders coming in for fancy items, but have started working on a shawl for a grand daughter who will be shawl dancing at Pow-Wows next year.


----------

